# الدليل المفيد للمهندس الجديد



## صناعي1 (18 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بكم جميعا في منتدى الهندسة الصناعية، نبارك لك من تخرج و ندعو بالتوفيق لمن لا زال على مقاعد الدراسة كما نرحب بالطلبة الجدد و نقدم لكم هنا دليلا شاملا للمواضيع المفيدة و للطريقة المثلى للاستفادة و التفاعل في هذا المنتدى المميز بأعضائه. كما نقدم للمهندسين الجدد الذين سيدخلون سوق العمل باقة من المواضيع المفيدة و نتمنى لهم التوفيق في الدنيا و الاخرة

أولا: عرفنا بنفسك و تعرف اكثر على الأعضاء من خلال هذا الموضوع أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة الكرام.......... لنتعارف :84:

ثانيا: مشروع تخرجك، اخبرنا المزيد عنه في موضوع * مشاريع التخرج :63:

ثالثا: تعرف اكثر على التخصص و ما هي الوظائف المتوقعة للمهندس الصناعي في هذا الموضوع الشامل *استفسر حول الدراسة/التخصص/الوظيفة/الراتب :87:

رابعا: تعرف على القواعد التي تحكم هذا المنتدى من خلال قوانين المنتدى:1:

خامسا: سيرتك الذاتية هي اليد التي تطرق بها باب سوق العمل، تعال الى موضوع إعداد السيرة الذاتية لتعرف كيف تكتب سيرة ذاتية جيدة و جذابة :81:

سادسا: مقابلة التوظيف هي فرصتك لاقتناص الفرصة:12:، ادخل هنا لتعرف كيفيه اعداد شخصيتك للمقابله اثناء الحصول على وظيفه

 و نذكركم ان المنتدى يقوم على تفاعلكم و مشاركتكم لنا بخبراتكم و معلوماتكم و مشاكلكم.
و أهلا بكم.:75:


----------



## Eng.Nado (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أولا أشكرك جدا على الموضوع الرائع والجميل والمتميز وأحب ان اكون اول من يشارك فيه بالإضافه إن هذا شرف لي ان اكون اول مشاركه فى هذا الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا



صناعي1 قال:


> أولا: عرفنا بنفسك و تعرف اكثر على الأعضاء من خلال هذا الموضوع أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة الكرام.......... لنتعارف :84:




إسمى كما هو واضح فى الأعلى, وانا طالبه فى كليه الهندسة جامعه الأسكندريه تخصص إنتاج



صناعي1 قال:


> ثانيا: مشروع تخرجك، اخبرنا المزيد عنه في موضوع * مشاريع التخرج :63:*



فى الحقيقه مش بفكر فى الموضوع دة حاليا لإنى لسه بدرى على كدة



صناعي1 قال:


> *ثالثا: تعرف اكثر على التخصص و ما هي الوظائف المتوقعة للمهندس الصناعي في هذا الموضوع الشامل *استفسر حول الدراسة/التخصص/الوظيفة/الراتب :87:




بجد انا نفسى أتعرف على تخصصى ودراستى وأتمنى اعرف الوظائف والرواتب وأكثر




صناعي1 قال:


> رابعا: تعرف على القواعد التي تحكم هذا المنتدى من خلال





صناعي1 قال:


> قوانين المنتدى:1:



أنا أتقيد بإذن الله بقوانين المنتدى جميعها



صناعي1 قال:


> خامسا: سيرتك الذاتية هي اليد التي تطرق بها باب سوق العمل، تعال الى موضوع إعداد السيرة الذاتية لتعرف كيف تكتب سيرة ذاتية جيدة و جذابة :81:




أشكركم على المواضيع الرائعه وجارى الإطلاع عليها فى الوقت المناسب بإذن الله



صناعي1 قال:


> سادسا: مقابلة التوظيف هي فرصتك لاقتناص الفرصة:12:، ادخل هنا لتعرف كيفيه اعداد شخصيتك للمقابله اثناء الحصول على وظيفه



وهذا الموضوع أشكركم عليه جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد حقا وفى إنتظار الإطلاع عليه قرب إنتهاء دراستى بإذن الله


وجزاكم الله خيرا وإن شاء الله نستفيد ونفيد,,,:6:


----------



## صناعي1 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

نرحب بك و نتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك و ان تستفيدي من المنتدى
و مشكورة على الرد


----------



## حسن بلشة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*استفسار من خريج*

اود الاستفسار من الاعضاء المحترمين حول اساليب البحث عن عمل في مجال الهندسة الصناعية سواء في الاستشارات او الانتاج ...
أرجو تزويدي بأسماء و مواقع شركات ومصانع خاصة في منطقة الامارات والسعودية ..
وكل من يستطيع الافادة فليفيدني ومشكورين ..


----------



## صناعي1 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

حسن بلشة قال:


> اود الاستفسار من الاعضاء المحترمين حول اساليب البحث عن عمل في مجال الهندسة الصناعية سواء في الاستشارات او الانتاج ...
> أرجو تزويدي بأسماء و مواقع شركات ومصانع خاصة في منطقة الامارات والسعودية ..
> وكل من يستطيع الافادة فليفيدني ومشكورين ..



تستطيع التسجيل في مواقع التوظيف و اهمها موقع www.bayt.com


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الفكرة رائعة وان شاء الله تكون مفيدة للكل ...............جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورhttp://www.eng4ever.org/corrosion_engineering_books.html


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## صناعي1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حديثا انشاء جروب لاعضاء منتدى الهندسة الصناعية، لم يريد الاشتراك الدخول الى الصفحة الخاصة بالجروب
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/arabengforum_ie/

و حياكم الله


----------



## البروتين (27 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا أنا تامر من جدة مهندس صناعي أعمل في مطار الملك عبدالعزيز الدولي بجدة بقسم مراقبة إنتاجية الصيانة موظف جديد وحاسس إني ضايع هل من الممكن أفيد قسم مراقبة إنتاجية الصانة والتقييم بتخصص ومن ناحية أخرى هل من الممكن أحترف الأوراكل وأكمل فيه(ماعلاقة الأوراكل مع الهندسة الصناعية) أتمنى المساعدة حاسس إني ضايع


----------



## كمال اخميس (6 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة روعة


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2011)

للرفع


----------

